# APS 2018 OUTCAN posted back to Ottawa



## geekgirly (26 Jul 2018)

I am interested to see if anyone else is having issues upon posting back to Canada from OUTCAN in regards to the re-establishment of coverage of CMHC fees?   

There is a form on the BGRS website that the member is to get their bank to fill out and sign attesting to the fact that the equity from a house sale at origin is used as the down payment on a house purchase at destination.  Sounds easy, right?  The only problem is those of us who are coming from an OUTCAN posting and who have sold our previous accommodation prior to leaving the country are somewhat screwed.  Once signed this form becomes a legal document.  I am not sure that any bank in their right mind are going to sign a form that attests to something that they have no knowledge of - assuming that your first mortgage is with a different institution then your second mortgage. Sure the equity from my previous home was rolled directly into my new home however, in the interim I was renting while on OUTCAN.  Instead of finding a form to cover this scenario, BGRS has tried to pass the buck and tell me that they can't make special accommodation for "exceptions" and that I need to file a claim with DCBA.  I would attest that my situation is NOT an exception if 12,000 military member/families are relocated every year with 900 of them being from OUTCAN/isolated postings (2013-2017).  So yeah, BGRS needs to get their sh*te together.    :facepalm:

I have forwarded all correspondence to my COC, but I am not sure what else I should be doing.  I forwarded my BGRS rep. a Q&A that was produced by DCBA that addresses the re-establishment of the CMHC fees.  Anyone else run into this BGRS bureaucratic wall?  :'(


----------



## garb811 (26 Jul 2018)

Each base has at least one person assigned to deal with things like this that you don't need to go through your chain of command to talk to.  They are the people who help you with policy interpretations when you have a conflict with BGRS and have a direct line to DCBA to seek further clarification if required. Normally they are a senior member of the Base or Wing Admin organization, there's actually one member of this board who used to serve that function.  I can't remember their formal title, but if you go to the Base or Wing Orderly Room they should be able to point you in the right direction.

For what it's worth, when I was in this situation over a decade ago I had to provide the documentation from my lawyer who did the sale of my house outbound that showed my payout after my mortgage was settled, which had to at least equal my down payment on my house coming back in.


----------



## geekgirly (26 Jul 2018)

Thanks!  That paperwork shouldn't be that difficult to find.  The issue at the moment is the stupid form - which doesn't address the situation of rental then purchase.


----------



## garb811 (26 Jul 2018)

You shouldn't have to address that "rental" in the middle, since you didn't "choose" not to buy, unless for some reason you had the option of buying while OUTCAN.  I have never heard of but I suppose it just might be possible if you were in a country that had a bank that was willing to give you a mortgage with zero local credit history or collateral and laws that allowed a non-immigrant to buy etc.


----------



## geekgirly (27 Jul 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> You shouldn't have to address that "rental" in the middle, since you didn't "choose" not to buy, unless for some reason you had the option of buying while OUTCAN.  I have never heard of but I suppose it just might be possible if you were in a country that had a bank that was willing to give you a mortgage with zero local credit history or collateral and laws that allowed a non-immigrant to buy etc.



There is nothing stopping mil pers purchasing while on OUTCAN however, none of the normal fees associated with a purchase on posting (lawyers, land transfer tax etc.) are covered - the member is STRONGLY encouraged not to.


----------

